# Wont start in cold weather



## Perryb

Hi everyone,

I am hoping you can help me out, for the last few years, I cannot get my snowblower to start when it's cold, the only way I can start it is bring the snowblower into our house and let it reach room temperature.
I would like to stop bringing it in the house as I have been told it can be dangerous...is their anything out there that we can safely use to warm it up before using? I Live in Canada...any help/ suggestions would b great.
Also I had this in the shop before last winter and of course they didn't see any issues.
But they did do a tune up etc...still no better for me...

Please offer any safe suggestions....

Thanks in advance,

Perry


----------



## Colored Eggs

If you could offer a little more about the snowblower that can help. like the brand, engine type etc. You might want to look into an electric start if you don't have one or maybe change some of the settings on how you start it with choke throttle position etc. I have never had a problem starting in the cold. Some can be a bit of a bear to start though but never had to go to the extent of putting it in the house.

btw welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shryp

Would also be helpful to know the symptoms it is showing. Does can't start mean you can't even pull the cord or the cord is really hard to pull? Or does it simply mean as much as you pull it it will never seem to start?

Simply bringing it into the house is not dangerous except for the possibility of hurting yourself going up steps with it or something. Now starting it in the house would be bad because of carbon monoxide. Worse case is you could bring it in to warm up and then push it out the door and start it right away while still warm. Suppose the idea is though to bring it in when you are not using it and keep it in the house so it is ready to go when needed. Long term you could be getting fuel vapors in the house or oil/gas leaks on your floor.

When you keep it cold are you storing it in a shed or garage or are you keeping it out in the middle of the yard exposed to the elements. You could have something getting wet or even water in your gas that is freezing when it gets cold and blocking off fuel flow.


----------



## GustoGuy

*What engine do you have?*



Perryb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am hoping you can help me out, for the last few years, I cannot get my snowblower to start when it's cold, the only way I can start it is bring the snowblower into our house and let it reach room temperature.
> I would like to stop bringing it in the house as I have been told it can be dangerous...is their anything out there that we can safely use to warm it up before using? I Live in Canada...any help/ suggestions would b great.
> Also I had this in the shop before last winter and of course they didn't see any issues.
> But they did do a tune up etc...still no better for me...
> 
> Please offer any safe suggestions....
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Perry


I had a Tecumseh 5hp on my 1996 MTD that did not like to start when It was left outside in the cold. I could pull it over until I was blue in the face and It would not pop if I left it outside and it was real cold out. I have a heated garage and I could usually get it to start there and then I would go out side and blow the driveway. I fixed it by replacing the engine with a HF Predator OHV 212cc. You could add a primer for a PWC (small plunger like pump and put a T in the gas line to hook it up and have the out put from the hose run to the carb throat) since even with a choke on they may not pop and a primer shoots a little gas into the throat of the carburetor and that is usually enough to get it to start. 
Here is a link to PWC primer. I have one on my old watercraft with a Mukuni carburetor and I removed the choke plate on it and it is much better than the choke ever was. This one is only $23.00 on Ebay is much better than having to put your snow blower in the house to warm it up. It would be a piece of cake to put this on a Tecumseh or even an old Briggs too. 
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/330599914081?lpid=82"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/330599914081?lpid=82[/ame]


----------



## Perryb

Hi everyone...first I would like to thank you for the warm welcome and would also like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions.

Hopefully I will answer all the questions, I apologies if I miss any.

I have a Murray snowblower model 621453x31nb
Not sure about engine type?
When I try to start it...all seems ok..I pull the cord and that seems ok but it does not turn over
When bringing it in the house...is this not dangerous with gas in the gas tank?
I have a natural gas furnace..could that cause any problems with the gas?
Ido not have an electric start...could they install one in this unit?
Iam storing the snowblower in a unheated shed.
I am really trying to find an easy fix or maybe I am doing something wrong?
Hoping not to change the motor but maybe if that's the only solution I have.
This has a 2 cycle motor where I have to mix oil and gas.



Thanks again guys...looking forward to your responses .

Perry


----------



## Perryb

Hi again

Just read that I have a Tecumseh hsk. 600-800 motor


----------



## GustoGuy

Perryb said:


> Hi everyone...first I would like to thank you for the warm welcome and would also like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions.
> 
> Hopefully I will answer all the questions, I apologies if I miss any.
> 
> I have a Murray snowblower model 621453x31nb
> Not sure about engine type?
> When I try to start it...all seems ok..I pull the cord and that seems ok but it does not turn over
> When bringing it in the house...is this not dangerous with gas in the gas tank?
> I have a natural gas furnace..could that cause any problems with the gas?
> Ido not have an electric start...could they install one in this unit?
> Iam storing the snowblower in a unheated shed.
> I am really trying to find an easy fix or maybe I am doing something wrong?
> Hoping not to change the motor but maybe if that's the only solution I have.
> This has a 2 cycle motor where I have to mix oil and gas.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys...looking forward to your responses .
> 
> Perry


Wow, since you live in Canada I was expecting that you would have a 4 cycle engine on your machine. The primer would still work with a 2 cycle engine. It could be that it is not getting enough gasoline when you are attempting to start it you would just "t" it into the gas line and have the output shoot into the carburetor throat


----------



## Perryb

GustoGuy said:


> Wow, since you live in Canada I was expecting that you would have a 4 cycle engine on your machine. The primer would still work with a 2 cycle engine. It could be that it is not getting enough gasoline when you are attempting to start it you would just "t" it into the gas line and have the output shoot into the carburetor throat


Ok great idea ... Thanks so much...I will investigate this primer...I'm just confused that it starts ok when it's at room temperature bent not when it's cold...could it just be a temperature problem? Is there any experience out there on something to warm up the snowblower?safely of course..I heard you could use a 60 light bulb...any other ideas would be great.

As always...thanks in advance


----------



## Shryp

Instead of a fancy primer, can't you just get a spray bottle and put some mixed gas in it?

Any chance the type of oil you are using is causing your issues?


----------



## Perryb

Shryp said:


> Instead of a fancy primer, can't you just get a spray bottle and put some mixed gas in it?
> 
> Any chance the type of oil you are using is causing your issues?


Thanks, I have tried a few different oils so not sure...I like the idea of the spray bottle so just use this and spray the oil and gas right into the carb?

Thanks


----------



## Shryp

Yes, that is all a primer does. But, if your blower already has a primer it might not help much. You could just push your current primer a few more times.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I have a 2 cycle tecumseh 850 which has a primer. It will not start without priming in any temperature. They also do have electric starters for the 2 cycle. If you can see the flywheel look to see if it has a gear ring on it to see if you would be able to add one.


----------



## GustoGuy

Shryp said:


> Instead of a fancy primer, can't you just get a spray bottle and put some mixed gas in it?
> 
> Any chance the type of oil you are using is causing your issues?


 True a small bottle with a sprayer for some of your premixed fuel would do the same thing but the primer for only $23.00 it is not too bad of a price and it comes with all the tubing and then you do not have to get at the throat of your carburetor every time you want to prime it either. I sure it's tons cheaper than the wear and tear on your back and potential chipping up your doors and the smell of gas fumes and dripping gas and oil inside your house. See if your premixed gas will get it to pop when it is outside in the cold before your next snow storm and it's needed to blow the driveway and do either a small squirt bottle or a primer starting test.


----------



## td5771

On the single stage snowblowers the carb opening is usually right behind the slot cut in the plastic housing. Instead of keeping a spray bottle of gas around you could just use starter fluid with the little straw it comes with to get in. 

Primer could work attaching a line from the tank to primer and just sticking it in the carb throat.

These are just patches, good ones but patches.

Start with the basics. New spark plug with the proper gap. Fresh gas properly mixed (too many people just guesstimate) with a new fuel filter.

Check the choke, does it close all the way? Lever isn't bent, choke plate bent or worse, missing?

Its a snowblower. It should start when it is cold out.


----------



## td5771

When you look up your model number at parts tree. Com. It shows you ha e a primer on the dash/control panel. Can you take a pic. Maybe its just missing.


----------



## GustoGuy

td5771 said:


> When you look up your model number at parts tree. Com. It shows you ha e a primer on the dash/control panel. Can you take a pic. Maybe its just missing.


 If your primer is there check to see if the hose is still attached. They come off the fitting on the carburetor once in awhile. Also pump the primer while checking to see if gasoline is being squirted when you pump the primer. It could be the hose is kinked or plugged or the factory primer pump is bad.


----------



## Perryb

td5771 said:


> When you look up your model number at parts tree. Com. It shows you ha e a primer on the dash/control panel. Can you take a pic. Maybe its just missing.



Hello..yes I do have a primer on the front panel and seems to work ok when it's warm out...


----------



## GustoGuy

Perryb said:


> Hello..yes I do have a primer on the front panel and seems to work ok when it's warm out...


Does gas squirt into the carburetor when you push on the primer? Check to see if the primer is actually working. It may not be working. Yes engines start much better when it is warm out.


----------



## Perryb

Thanks everyone, I will try some of the things that have been suggested, hopefully on a really cold day before the first snowstorm of the season! All your suggestions and help is much appreciated.
I did get some new gas today, I added in the oil and the stabilizer plus some recommended fuel line cleaner...new spark plug and it started on the forth pull...this is great but the temp outside was above 50 so the test will come when it's gets allot colder.
Once again...thanks so much!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Perryb

GustoGuy said:


> Does gas squirt into the carburetor when you push on the primer? Check to see if the primer is actually working. It may not be working. Yes engines start much better when it is warm out.


I was watching it today but could not see any gas when I was priming but it did start ok...I might keep a spray bottle handy,just in case and see how that goes...thanks so much


----------



## CarlB

Perryb said:


> I was watching it today but could not see any gas when I was priming but it did start ok...I might keep a spray bottle handy,just in case and see how that goes...thanks so much


 Those little rubber hoses from the primer to the carb often chaff or burn and once they have a hole in them, forget about it, make sure the hose is in good shape. Most of them go behind covers where you can't see them.


----------



## Shryp

I don't think starting fluid is the best choice. I think it might be too concentrated especially if over done and can actually damage your engine. It probably doesn't have any oil in it for lubrication either.


----------



## Perryb

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Mr Fixit

*Cold starts in Canada*

Snow blowers in Canada sooner or later will not turn over fast enough for ignition to take place. After -10C it is borderline on some machines. At -40 C it's no contest. For the interm a trouble light sitting low against the engine will warm the oil enough for a recoil start or 120 electric start after 3 hours. Dropping snow on the light will destroy your bulb. A better promise is a magnetic block heater sold at places like Princess Auto in Canada. Any steel plate low on the engine will provide just the right amount of safe heat. It can be left permanently on your motor as the magnet is that strong. Make sure you run the electric cord in a safe manner using cable ties. A larger plastic tub upside down over your machine as soon as you turn it off will use the stored heat to clean your machine like summer. Removing the tub before starting gives you a clean machine ready to go giving your block heater a better chance too.
A synthetic engine oil like 5-30 is also a great idea in Canada.
I hope this helps you survive winter with the less stress possible.


----------



## Shryp

I think I have heard of people using 0w20 and 0w30 in really cold as well.


----------



## GustoGuy

Shryp said:


> I think I have heard of people using 0w20 and 0w30 in really cold as well.


I use Amsoil synthetic oil 5W/30 in my machine which allows you to start the engine when it's really cold because of it's low pour point. I also have a heated garage too and that works better than a magnetic heating unit. The magnetic heating unit is a great idea in a non heated area such as a shed or outside in the Canadian Brutality known as winter. 
Since you have a 2 stroke premix gas and oil *I would use Amsoil synthetic oil for premix such as Amsoil Hp for TC3 boats and small engines.* For you fourstroke people use Amsoil 5W/30
 *Pour Point*​ The Pour Point Test determines the lowest temperature at which a lubricant flows.The lower a lubricant’s pour point,the better protection it provides in low-temperature service.As shown in the graph, AMSOIL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil has a lower pour point than Mobil 1 SuperSyn 5W-30 Motor Oil.​


----------



## ft_motors

*Snowblower starting issues*

If the snowblower doesn't start try GumBuster by CleanCarburetor kit. It will clean your carburetor but without disassembly or removal from the machine. 
Home


----------

